# 1956 Simplex Automatic Servi Cycle Build Thread



## Connor (Aug 3, 2018)

Picked up a couple of Simplex Automatics about a month ago up in Huntington Beach... The first one was an original 54' that I cleaned up and sold to Oscar (@okozzy). The other one is an old resto 56' that I'm going to redo myself. Neither of the bikes ran when I got them and still don't.

*The Build:*
The mechanical componets on the 56' were already torn down when I got it. So, I powerwashed and got everything prepared to be vapour blasted. I wasn't able to take the trans apart and the engine needs new bearings, so I'm going to send in the engine and trans to have Wayne Mahaffey rebuild them. The goal for this bike is to get everything fully functional, ride it a little and decide if I want to go any further (full resto)... I'll try to do my best to keep this thread active with lots of photos and info!
-Connor


----------



## bricycle (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm looking forward to this thread, but why are you eating the block?


----------



## Connor (Aug 3, 2018)

bricycle said:


> I'm looking forward to this thread, but why are you eating the block?




HAHA, I had to heat it up to remove the crank and the bearings


----------



## whizzerbug (Aug 3, 2018)

love them simplex bikes, theres a guy I see at a car show that has one exactly like the maroon one its unrestored and he rides it around and its pretty fast too,good luck with your build..p/s I will try and get some pictures of it next time I see it


----------



## Connor (Aug 3, 2018)

whizzerbug said:


> love them simplex bikes, theres a guy I see at a car show that has one exactly like the maroon one its unrestored and he rides it around and its pretty fast too,good luck with your build..p/s I will try and get some pictures of it next time I see it




Thanks! From what I've heard - they sound like thery're pretty slow...


----------



## Connor (Aug 3, 2018)

Just picked up my parts from the blaster - came out really good!


----------



## Barto (Aug 3, 2018)

Stinking cool is what I see - at any speed!   In the looks catagory, I would pick this over a Wizzer any day!  Are they hard to find, what's an average cost?  I too am looking forward to this thread!


----------



## Connor (Aug 3, 2018)

Barto said:


> Stinking cool is what I see - at any speed!   In the looks catagory, I would pick this over a Wizzer any day!  Are they hard to find, what's an average cost?  I too am looking forward to this thread!




Pretty hard to find especially on the west coast... Usally not that expensive (under $3k) unless they have the original motor.


----------



## Boris (Aug 3, 2018)

Great following Oscar's progress. Looking forward to watching yours too. Doesn't look like you're going to need too much in the way of parts. I agree these Simplexes are damn cool looking. Mine is a manual, which I find is pretty awkward to shift. Sure would like to feel what an automatic feels like.


----------



## Barto (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm an East Coaster and have quite a few projects now but will be retiring in the next 18 months so I expect to run out sooner than later.   These are pretty cool small bikes, I think I'm going to start looking into these.


----------



## Connor (Aug 5, 2018)

Barto said:


> I'm an East Coaster and have quite a few projects now but will be retiring in the next 18 months so I expect to run out sooner than later.   These are pretty cool small bikes, I think I'm going to start looking into these.




I know of a few that are for sale... PM me if you need some help looking.
-Connor


----------



## chopderek (Aug 6, 2018)

Connor said:


> I know of a few that are for sale... PM me if you need some help looking.
> -Connor


----------



## chopderek (Aug 6, 2018)

Connor said:


> I know of a few that are for sale... PM me if you need some help looking.
> -Connor


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice start...let me know when you find new piston rings.... I need a set for my paratrooper simplex...


----------



## Boris (Aug 7, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Nice start...let me know when you find new piston rings.... I need a set for my paratrooper simplex...View attachment 849269



Contact:
Wayne Mahaffey
P.O. BOX 655
Trinity, AL 35673
256-353-5552


----------



## Connor (Aug 7, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Nice start...let me know when you find new piston rings.... I need a set for my paratrooper simplex...View attachment 849269





Boris said:


> Contact:
> Wayne Mahaffey
> P.O. BOX 655
> Trinity, AL 35673
> 256-353-5552





Wayne's got everything. I just sent him my engine and trans to have rebuilt.
-Connor


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 7, 2018)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Connor (Sep 3, 2018)

Just got everything from Wayne yesterday... He rebuilt the Engine and transmission (new piston, bearings and seals). Also got most of my parts. Going to start putting it together this week after I finish renovating my new garage!
-Connor


----------



## Connor (Sep 3, 2018)

Also finished rebuilding the carb and sediment bowl today:


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 4, 2018)

thanks so much for putting this on , I all ways liked these bikes ,


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice job.  Wish I can keep my work shop clean like that... WOW....spotless to say the least.. :0


----------



## Connor (Sep 4, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Nice job.  Wish I can keep my work shop clean like that... WOW....spotless to say the least.. :0




New garage so I’m trying to keep it clean - probably won’t last long Lol


----------



## Connor (Sep 27, 2018)

Been sidetracked with this project lately 


But, I’ve made some progress on the Simplex...



-Connor


----------



## Connor (Apr 22, 2019)

Well, this thread has been dead for awhile... I’ve finally made it back to this project. Just got the last little pieces from Wayne - should be able to get it running here pretty soon.

Decided to give it a good cleaning today. To my surprise, the paint is going to buff out really nicely (tested the front bumper). I also wire brushed some spokes and they cleaned up real nice.
-Connor


----------



## wheelbender6 (Apr 25, 2019)

I am glad that you bought that Simplex instead of me. Your restoration looks so good. I would have taken a bunch of short cuts.


----------



## Connor (Apr 26, 2019)

wheelbender6 said:


> I am glad that you bought that Simplex instead of me. Your restoration looks so good. I would have taken a bunch of short cuts.




Haha, thanks!


----------



## Connor (Apr 26, 2019)

Was able to wire brush all the spokes on the front wheel - looks much better...


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 28, 2019)

I admire your efforts. I don't mean to rain on your thread but the Simplex engine was not known to be very dependable. In 40 years on going to antique motorcycle shows and swap meets I rarely see one of these running. You always see them laying there fore sale with the motor in pieces and very low miles on the speedometer. I wish you good luck.


----------



## videoranger (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice!!! you need some of this to help clean up metal:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Homax-F...Vkv_jBx3_3AmDEAQYASABEgJPaPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2019)

awesome work / project!!


----------



## Connor (Jun 8, 2019)

I was able to finish the spokes on the rear wheel and finish up the rear fender. I've been putting a lot of time into the paint correction phase. I also dyed the seat - I didn't really like the brown. It's slowly looking better and better...
-Connor


----------



## Connor (Jun 8, 2019)

Does anyone know how to set the points on a Simplex?
-Connor


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 12, 2019)

Barring any official guidance, I would set the gap very small and increase it very gradually.


----------



## Connor (Jun 13, 2019)

wheelbender6 said:


> Barring any official guidance, I would set the gap very small and increase it very gradually.




Thanks, that’s a great tip and place to start! I’m going to do some trial and error and see what happens. 
-Connor


----------



## mikecuda (May 9, 2021)

I recently bought two Simplex bikes.  Both frames are in the fabrication shop to get repaired.


----------



## Billythekid (May 21, 2021)

Start at a business card for the points


----------

